# Huayhuash Mtns



## myshkin (Feb 7, 2011)

Part of the Andes in Peru







2.





3.





4.





5.





6. This one is pseudo


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 7, 2011)

breathtaking! I hear some dislike HDR but for the life of me I can't see why.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 7, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------



## myshkin (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks guys

I give up on caring about some hating it. At first it bugged me but at this point oh well.


----------



## Chodie (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow!!! These are awesome! 

I'm so jealous of your skills.  I'm currently teaching HDR to myself.  Can you share any of your techniques?


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 8, 2011)

I really said it out loud... WOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## Bynx (Feb 8, 2011)

Simply great shots myshkin. Ive never had a desire to ever see Peru until I saw your landscapes.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks guys

Bynx glad to hear that. My wife likes me posting my pics online so it helps promote Peru. It is a wonderful country and sadly most only know it for machu picchu

Chodie - If you look on the last 2 pages of the hawaii thread in here there is some tips and such on processing
Overall it takes practice. All of us struggled at first with photomatix

I will say a huge part of HDR is the PP work after photomatix. Not saying you have to do a lot, I do most if not all the PP work in LR3 just using the basic sliders, but it takes a bit to know how to get the most out of the small changes


----------



## memento (Feb 8, 2011)

awesome pictures.
i'd hang the second one!


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful...as always!


----------



## Amocholes (Feb 8, 2011)

I feel the chill in the air looking at these. Beautiful!


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 8, 2011)

What's up with the water in the first shot?  Why is it such a drastically different color than the sky?  Why is it so soft while the rest of the picture is so sharp?

I see similar colors in 4 and 5, so maybe it's just really shallow water (parts of Lake Tahoe look that way in places, though night quite _that_ stark), but in 5 the water is still nice and sharp; in 1 it looks more like a long exposure.

Beautiful shots though - 3 and 5 are my favorites.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys!



OrionsByte said:


> What's up with the water in the first shot?  Why is it such a drastically different color than the sky?  Why is it so soft while the rest of the picture is so sharp?
> 
> I see similar colors in 4 and 5, so maybe it's just really shallow water (parts of Lake Tahoe look that way in places, though night quite _that_ stark), but in 5 the water is still nice and sharp; in 1 it looks more like a long exposure.
> 
> Beautiful shots though - 3 and 5 are my favorites.



Number one is both sharp and real. The lake is a glacier lake and you can see the glacier running into it on the far end. Anytime its this close to a glacier you will get unreal colors. The reason it might look soft is because its completely still. It was a calm morning and its in a crater that protects from the wind. The glacier sentiment makes the thick milky appearance of the water and helps with the color.

Here is the 0 exp SOOC of #1


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 8, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Number one is both sharp and real. The lake is a glacier lake and you can see the glacier running into it on the far end. Anytime its this close to a glacier you will get unreal colors. The reason it might look soft is because its completely still. It was a calm morning and its in a crater that protects from the wind. The glacier sentiment makes the thick milky appearance of the water and helps with the color.



Huh... that's a trip.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brick (Feb 8, 2011)

_Very_ good stuff.  I really like your use of HDR.  And such beautiful scenery!  Makes me want to return to Peru and see more than Machu Picchu.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks brick


----------



## Kerplunq (Feb 9, 2011)

Breath taking shots!  You had a great location for them, that's for sure!!!


----------

